# Must Have Your Own Transportation



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I don't get it. Doesn't seem to matter if you can't play shit or what gear you have. The very first requirement is your own transportation. If the player is good and a really good mix for all the other guys, you going to toss them for lack of transportation??? Or is everyone just unable to say no if the person in question becomes a burden?? If you set out the parameters of providing a ride, including a cash donation for gas, whats the big deal??


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe the band leader has a DUI?

Edit: Though more likely transportation was somehow an "issue" with the previous band member.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Also...

I always like to joke that any band would take me without having to audition because I have a PA and a van.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

How do you get to gigs with your gear? Drummers are the worst. We had one apply That live 40 miles away but could catch a bus if he didn't need his kit every time. If all you're doing is a jam now and then you can work something out or if a long-time member gets his car totaled and needs a lift for a bit.

As a starting point with a working band you need pro-level gear and a way to get around.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I can't drive now at all because of a severe concussion I suffered September 17 2012. It damaged my optic nerve permanently. I have my own transportation, my sons or hubby or even the bus or go train. What the fuck do they want from me? That just pisses me off. There are extenuating circumstances beyond my control.

If they don't like that then I am not playing with them. Screw that noise!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bw66 makes a good point, though. As much as any band would ideally want new members to be quick studies, already know a lot of their material, be easy to get along with, etc., if it was the case that having everyone in place and on time was a major source of consternation in the recent past, I imagine they'd bring it up when seeking new members.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

mhammer said:


> bw66 makes a good point, though. As much as any band would ideally want new members to be quick studies, already know a lot of their material, be easy to get along with, etc., if it was the case that having everyone in place and on time was a major source of consternation in the recent past, I imagine they'd bring it up when seeking new members.


It seems that a lot of "musician wanted" ads are actually targeted at the person (and their deficiencies) that they are looking to replace. :-D


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lola said:


> I can't drive now at all because of a severe concussion I suffered September 17 2012. It damaged my optic nerve permanently. I have my own transportation, my sons or hubby or even the bus or go train. What the fuck do they want from me? That just pisses me off. There are extenuating circumstances beyond my control.
> 
> If they don't like that then I am not playing with them. Screw that noise!


They don't care if you can drive yourself or not. They just care if they need to drive an extra hour out of there way before and after gigs to cart you and your rig around.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I read about players in NYC that have to be able to carry all their gear in one load because they don't drive. And often travel the subway. It adds a whole 'nother twist on buying gear. Not many half-stack users in that crowd. If I didn't drive, the gear I play out with would be very different to what I take driving myself.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I had a tenant a few years back who found it necessary to travel by bus to gigs, he had his license to drive revoked for impaired thinking, he thought he was sober when stopped by police for driving on the wrong side of the road. 
He had a gig bag for his guitar, carried his amp and worked six nights a week this way for several years. I asked him how difficult this was for him, he just laughed and said no problem. I guess you have to do what ever is required to earn a living.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I read about players in NYC that have to be able to carry all their gear in one load because they don't drive. And often travel the subway. It adds a whole 'nother twist on buying gear. Not many half-stack users in that crowd. If I didn't drive, the gear I play out with would be very different to what I take driving myself.


Crappie Tire had 3in1 dollies (hand truck convert s to flat bed dolly) on sale last week. 

You'd also be amazed what you can fit in a bike trailer.

Also cabs. There use use of the guy here in Toronto , with a van calling himself The Rock N Roll Taxi.

NYC musician have it figured out I'm sure. Also, more venues there provide backline ( at least drums if not also a bass rig, sometimes a house half stack too) than here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The only car review that _Guitar Player_ ever ran was about 8 years ago for a Scion XB. Central to the review was the reviewer's test of whether or not the car could handle a gig's worth of band equipment, including the drum kit. The vehicle passed the test.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I carried a tape measure with me when I bought my last car - to make sure the trunk opening was big enough to get my #1 amp in. After looking around, I said screw it and bought a hatchback.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I carried a tape measure with me when I bought my last car - to make sure the trunk opening was big enough to get my #1 amp in. After looking around, I said screw it and bought a hatchback.


Yep. Nothing but hatchbacks on my end; currently a wagon.

The first cab I built was too big to fit into my bass player's Civic (way back before I had a car) so I ended up cutting it in half.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Everybody in our band has to carry his share. Bass player owns and brings the FOH and lighting trees as well as his kit. I own/bring the monitor system as well as my own kit. Drummer brings his kit as well as handles posters and business cards and website. Bass player and I handle bookings and I do setlists as well as drive the new material. 2nd guitar gets off light and just brings his own stuff - but gives us all a hand and rolls cables and such.

We had a drummer once that had never had a license but toured proffesional for 40 years. When he was with us his wife would drive him around - and we were fine with that.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

At one time I couldn't afford a car--I was spending money on gear, music & concerts--I took the bus to a lot of jams & such.
Or had people come over to my place.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I would have missed the opportunity to play with a lot of really good musicians if I followed that rule.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've had bandmates who haven't had a car before. It's a giant PITA. They're late, or they're relying on friends or other bandmates to get around. They don't bring everything they need because they're using transit and then they're missing things.

Now, having said that, I currently don't have a car, but I rent one for every show we have. It's the cost of doing business. Normally we rent a minivan and the singer, drummer and I split the costs and haul all the gear and meet the bassist there.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I've had bandmates who haven't had a car before. It's a giant PITA. They're late, or they're relying on friends or other bandmates to get around. They don't bring everything they need because they're using transit and then they're missing things.


I usually get home from a gig at 2:30 or 3 in the morning. The last thing I need is to have to take somebody and their gear across town first.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> They don't care if you can drive yourself or not. They just care if they need to drive an extra hour out of there way before and after gigs to cart you and your rig around.


That's how I read it too...I don't see the big deal, they don't want the hassle of having to chauffeur someone around, or someone that flakes out on gigs/practice etc because they cant find a way to get there independently. if you aren't eddie van halen, you aren't worth the trouble. that's the reality.
Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Diablo said:


> That's how I read it too...I don't see the big deal, they don't want the hassle of having to chauffeur someone around, or someone that flakes out on gigs/practice etc because they cant find a way to get there independently. if you aren't eddie van halen, you aren't worth the trouble. that's the reality.
> Seems reasonable to me.


I wouldn't pick Eddie up either. His rig is too big. Id pick up Joe Walsh though. His champ is lightweight.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> I wouldn't pick Eddie up either. His rig is too big. Id pick up Joe Walsh though. His champ is lightweight.


Not to mention his ego... Joe, however, I'd drive across town for...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yep. Nothing but hatchbacks on my end; currently a wagon.
> 
> The first cab I built was too big to fit into my bass player's Civic (way back before I had a car) so *I ended up cutting it in hal*f.


So, would you call that a half stack or half cab?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> So, would you call that a half stack or half cab?


It was (electronically) half a half stack (but the size of a full half stack) before I cut it in half. So there.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> It was a (electronically) half a half stack (but the size of a full half stack) before I cut it in half. So there.


I think that would make it an electronically butchered 1/4 stack.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm not sure I understand the point of this thread. Is the OP upset because someone placed an ad and one of the requirements was that any potential responders have their own transportation? What's the big deal? It seems a reasonable requirement to me (unless you're posting for a band of 14 year olds). Sure I might make allowances for helping someone out who's in "temporary" need of some transportation assistance...or if we really NEEDED that person but...I'm not a taxi service. Spending an extra couple hours a week chauferring someone around so they can make jam or a gig...no thanks, I'll pass. If you've made a choice somewhere along the way that resulted in you not being able to drive...or even if you're just unlucky and can't drive through no fault of your own, isn't it up to you to find some way to live your life without begging for a ride all the time?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm not sure I understand the point of this thread. Is the OP upset because someone placed an ad and one of the requirements was that any potential responders have their own transportation? What's the big deal? It seems a reasonable requirement to me (unless you're posting for a band of 14 year olds). Sure I might make allowances for helping someone out who's in "temporary" need of some transportation assistance...or if we really NEEDED that person but...I'm not a taxi service. Spending an extra couple hours a week chauferring someone around so they can make jam or a gig...no thanks, I'll pass. If you've made a choice somewhere along the way that resulted in you not being able to drive...or even if you're just unlucky and can't drive through no fault of your own, isn't it up to you to find some way to live your life without begging for a ride all the time?


This.

If we're playing out of town we'll look at ways to carpool. But when you're bringing your own gear as well as full p/a and lighting there's not really a lot of room for another set of stuff in one vehicle - especially a full drumkit.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Band Van / Autoshare Cargo. Just sayin, where there's a will there's a way.

I'm more likely to reject members who insist on using their personal (vs house or gearshare) half /full stacks at every gig (occasionally the gig may call for it, and that's fine) than someone without their own wheels. I've seen people cart stoopid rigs in to the tiniest venues.

That said, I do get the sentiment, and have been in bands with members who would take advantage of other's better nature as regards rides n shit. I just don't agree it should be such a hard line; I've also been in bands with other car-less folks who would just get their own bloody cab and never even ask me, and that's just fine.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Right out of high school I got a job with a regular gigging band. I was hired on the condition that I get driven when necessary. It sucked for both me and the poor sod who did the driving, though he was compensated for his efforts. It made me work as hard as I could to earn the privilege, and I made myself as well liked and as indispensable as possible. Within two years I'd saved enough to buy a van and vowed never to be without my own wheels again. It's been almost 40 years.

Some consideration needs to be made for folks who can't drive, either through relative poverty (as was the case for me, initially), inability, or disability. Likewise, a trade off in duties and responsibilities may be appropriate.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Band Van / Autoshare Cargo. Just sayin, where there's a will there's a way.
> 
> I'm more likely to reject members who insist on using their personal (vs house or gearshare) half /full stacks at every gig (occasionally the gig may call for it, and that's fine) than someone without their own wheels. I've seen people cart stoopid rigs in to the tiniest venues.
> 
> That said, I do get the sentiment, and have been in bands with members who would take advantage of other's better nature as regards rides n shit. I just don't agree it should be such a hard line; I've also been in bands with other car-less folks who would just get their own bloody cab and never even ask me, and that's just fine.


If an existing band member needs a hand - be it a lift, a temporary amp loan, etc. I'm fine with that. However, if I'm looking for a new member he better have a ride, the time commitment, be willing to learn/practice on his own, get to the gig 1 hour before start, not get drunk/stoned, don't curse over the mic, have a phone/computer/printer, good, well-maintained gear, willingness to beat the bushes for bookings, promote the band, buy-in to the "band philosophy" and musical direction, and have something other than tan cargo pants to wear on stage.

I take what I do fairly seriously and I value my time and our product. The last thing I need is to waste another year investing in a clown that can't hold up his end.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

allthumbs56 said:


> If an existing band member needs a hand - be it a lift, a temporary amp loan, etc. I'm fine with that. However, if I'm looking for a new member he better have a ride, the time commitment, be willing to learn/practice on his own, get to the gig 1 hour before start, not get drunk/stoned, don't curse over the mic, have a phone/computer/printer, good, well-maintained gear, willingness to beat the bushes for bookings, promote the band, buy-in to the "band philosophy" and musical direction, and have something other than tan cargo pants to wear on stage.
> 
> I take what I do fairly seriously and I value my time and our product. The last thing I need is to waste another year investing in a clown that can't hold up his end.


Wow, tough crowd in Niagara! Are camo cargos ok?

Jokes aside' I hear you. Had a drummer I used to take to practice, just so he would get sh!t faced & have a designated driver.
"The Dan" (band name, not drummer) is dead now..... 


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

allthumbs56 said:


> If an existing band member needs a hand - be it a lift, a temporary amp loan, etc. I'm fine with that. However, if I'm looking for a new member he better have a ride, the time commitment, be willing to learn/practice on his own, get to the gig 1 hour before start, not get drunk/stoned, don't curse over the mic, have a phone/computer/printer, good, well-maintained gear, willingness to beat the bushes for bookings, promote the band, buy-in to the "band philosophy" and musical direction, and have something other than tan cargo pants to wear on stage.
> 
> I take what I do fairly seriously and I value my time and our product. The last thing I need is to waste another year investing in a clown that can't hold up his end.


Yeah, but just because you don't own a car doesn't mean you're a clown who can't hold up his end. You missed the point I was making: it is possible to not be a mooch or leach (for rides or whatever else) even if you don't have your own car or even a license (as well as the opposite as illustrated by your anecdote: even if you have a car you can still be a douchebag wasting other's time and mooching rides because you wanna get pissed). Insisting a prospective member have his own car does nothing to ensure you aren't dealing with a douchebag.

Being from Niagara you should know that well enough - having a car don't mean that you can legally drive it, or will do so responsibly, and I ain't seen one of them scooters that can carry a rig yet ;P


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yeah, but just because you don't own a car doesn't mean you're a clown who can't hold up his end. You missed the point I was making: it is possible to not be a mooch or leach (for rides or whatever else) even if you don't have your own car or even a license (as well as the opposite as illustrated by your anecdote: even if you have a car you can still be a douchebag wasting other's time and mooching rides because you wanna get pissed). Insisting a prospective member have his own car does nothing to ensure you aren't dealing with a douchebag.


Yes, it's possible but like any help wanted or job ads the people placing them are looking for the best possible candidate and will often put higher expectations then they end up settling for. I know from personal experience how much of a pain in the ass it can be to get a new band member. The weeks of auditioning people who for various reasons don't fit. It gets to a point where you write your ad with requirements in no uncertain terms in an attempt to weed out all the incompatibilities before auditioning. Of course there's always new ones you don't consider and it's possible your ad may have turned off an otherwise perfect candidate due to an unmet requirement. Unfortunately there's no way to find that "diamond in the rough" without trying _everybody_. That's very draining in my experience. 
The ad described in the OP simply tells me the person writing it had bad experiences with regard to transportation (some illustrated by others here) and just wants to get on without that hassle.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Wow, tough crowd in Niagara! Are camo cargos ok?


S'long as they're not shorts


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Hamstrung said:


> I know from personal experience how much of a pain in the ass it can be to get a new band member. The weeks of auditioning people who for various reasons don't fit. It gets to a point where you write your ad with requirements in no uncertain terms in an attempt to weed out all the incompatibilities before auditioning.


In my experience it does little to deter those unwanted folks from replying to the add anyway, but it does do this:



Hamstrung said:


> your ad may have turned off an otherwise perfect candidate due to an unmet requirement.





Hamstrung said:


> Unfortunately there's no way to find that "diamond in the rough" without trying _everybody_. That's very draining in my experience.
> The ad described in the OP simply tells me the person writing it had bad experiences with regard to transportation (some illustrated by others here) and just wants to get on without that hassle


It sure is, but whachagonnado if you don't already know a person. I understand the intent, and don't disagree, I suppose it all depends on how it is worded in the ad. Adding to the turnoff point above, if you're a bit too on the nose about someone having a car (vs just being capable on handling their own transportation as well as that of their gear) then it could even come off as the poster looking to mooch a ride.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Yeah, but just because you don't own a car doesn't mean you're a clown who can't hold up his end. You missed the point I was making: it is possible to not be a mooch or leach (for rides or whatever else) even if you don't have your own car or even a license (as well as the opposite as illustrated by your anecdote: even if you have a car you can still be a douchebag wasting other's time and mooching rides because you wanna get pissed). Insisting a prospective member have his own car does nothing to ensure you aren't dealing with a douchebag.
> 
> Being from Niagara you should know that well enough - having a car don't mean that you can legally drive it, or will do so responsibly, and I ain't seen one of them scooters that can carry a rig yet ;P


I don't know how else to say this.

It's all about responsibility. Having a ride demonstrates responsibility. If you're in a region that requires personal transportation then you need a ride.

The last time we advertised for a drummer we got three guys who didn't have transportation and a fourth guy who didn't have a drum kit yet! Then there was the guy who worked midnights. Sheesh! Don't waste my time. We selected the 45 year-old with a good kit, his own monitor and mics, some lighting, and he worked at printing company and could do posters and business cards and was well connected with a lot of bars and restaurants. He's never let us down, is a great guy and has become a good friend.

He was not the best drummer we auditioned - but he did have a car


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> S'long as they're not shorts


THIS IS MY BIGGEST PET PEEVE! Oh man, I can't overstate enough how much it drives me nuts to see bands wearing shorts on-stage. There's not a single thing you can do that makes you seem less professional than that, other than having chord and lyric sheets up there with you (and normally the two go hand-in-hand).


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2016)

hollowbody said:


> There's not a single thing you can do that makes you seem less professional than that, other than having chord and lyric sheets up there with you (and normally the two go hand-in-hand).


Depends who you are.
The New Barbarians, Keith Richards impromptu band, opened the Stones Blind Benefit Concert ('79 Oshawa) with them.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Depends who you are.
> The New Barbarians, Keith Richards impromptu band, opened the Stones Blind Benefit Concert ('79 Oshawa) with them.


I don't see any cargo shorts. All I see is some wooden box duct-taped to a mic stand.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

allthumbs56 said:


> I don't see any cargo shorts. All I see is some wooden box duct-taped to a mic stand.


I assume that's an impromptu music stand. I had pivoted into bitching about those, too 

Anyway, enough of us derailing the thread. I bet the Stones all have their own transportation!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> I assume that's an impromptu music stand. I had pivoted into bitching about those, too
> 
> Anyway, enough of us derailing the thread. I bet the Stones all have their own transportation!


I know, and have played with at least two guys who toured professionally for most of their lives and never got their licenses. Guess if you start young enough and live out of a tour bus for 40 years or so you don't need your own ride so much. How often do guys like Mick Jagger or Paul McCartney have to drive themselves around, I wonder?


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

OP states "own transportation" 

Not license. 

A taxi or a friend is a mean of transportation. 
I am pretty sure they only request not to have to drive you and your stuff around. Not that you own a stationwagon.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Jamdog said:


> OP states "own transportation"
> 
> Not license.
> 
> ...












exactly. theyre just saying they expect you to be self sufficient and minimally responsible for your own travel arrangements.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

At this point I should not be so ashamed of not having license


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> I know, and have played with at least two guys who toured professionally for most of their lives and never got their licenses. Guess if you start young enough and live out of a tour bus for 40 years or so you don't need your own ride so much. How often do guys like Mick Jagger or Paul McCartney have to drive themselves around, I wonder?


Where you live may have a lot to do with it too. Big urban centers with various means of transportation and close proximity to where your cohorts are jamming or gigging is likely a different story than a band from small (medium) town where a few members live more than 30kms from each other or the closest jam spot or gig (my situation).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Where you live may have a lot to do with it too. Big urban centers with various means of transportation and close proximity to where your cohorts are jamming or gigging is likely a different story than a band from small (medium) town where a few members live more than 30kms from each other or the closest jam spot or gig (my situation).


Very true. If I still lived and worked in T.O. and was single I probably would have given up my car. But then it would have been quite a challenge getting to a gig where more than one guitar and a combo were required.

I don't know how you guys do it.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Here's a appropriate link from TGP about getting to the gig in NYC:

NYC giggers: How do you do it?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Very true. If I still lived and worked in T.O. and was single I probably would have given up my car. But then it would have been quite a challenge getting to a gig where more than one guitar and a combo were required.
> 
> I don't know how you guys do it.


My millennial cousin used Zip-cars a lot when she lived downtown.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> THIS IS MY BIGGEST PET PEEVE! Oh man, I can't overstate enough how much it drives me nuts to see bands wearing shorts on-stage. There's not a single thing you can do that makes you seem less professional than that, other than having chord and lyric sheets up there with you (and normally the two go hand-in-hand).


Me and these guys disagree. For everything one generation thinks is totally uncool, the next generation comes along and makes it cool. I didn't care how these guys dressed when I watched them play.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> I'm not sure I understand the point of this thread. Is the OP upset because someone placed an ad and one of the requirements was that any potential responders have their own transportation? What's the big deal? It seems a reasonable requirement to me (unless you're posting for a band of 14 year olds). Sure I might make allowances for helping someone out who's in "temporary" need of some transportation assistance...or if we really NEEDED that person but...I'm not a taxi service. Spending an extra couple hours a week chauferring someone around so they can make jam or a gig...no thanks, I'll pass. If you've made a choice somewhere along the way that resulted in you not being able to drive...or even if you're just unlucky and can't drive through no fault of your own, isn't it up to you to find some way to live your life without begging for a ride all the time?


Nothing special or out of the ordinary. I have, and have had my own wheels since I was 16 (now 64). I was just curious why it seems like a primary requirement for everybody who advertises for new musicians. And I can see many reasons why that had not occured to me before. So my question is answered. Thank you all!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


There's also a picture out there of BB King on stage wearing shorts...
I cant find it right now


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

My buddy drives his band around. He's the only one with a 4dr truck, so he picks them up, drops them off, loads in, loads out. They get drunk, high barely pay for gas and he's still OK with this. Even gigs out of town, he picks up the rental trailer, drops it off, does all the driving. It would drive me nuts.

In Vancouver, I didn't have a car for years by choice. I had a hand truck with my mesa-F50 combo, hardcase behind that, pedal board strapped on top, all bungeed together. I played around for a few years like this. It was never a problem, except for an annoyed bus driver that refused to lower the bus as he would for a wheelchair or senior for a soft landing. It resulted in the amp coming off and the hand truck crushing a few of my tubes through the back of the amp. I was soooooo pissed and probably the only time I came close to assaulting someone!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

TheYanChamp said:


> My buddy drives his band around. He's the only one with a 4dr truck, so he picks them up, drops them off, loads in, loads out. They get drunk, high barely pay for gas and he's still OK with this. Even gigs out of town, he picks up the rental trailer, drops it off, does all the driving. It would drive me nuts.
> 
> In Vancouver, I didn't have a car for years by choice. I had a hand truck with my mesa-F50 combo, hardcase behind that, pedal board strapped on top, all bungeed together. I played around for a few years like this. It was never a problem, except for an annoyed bus driver that refused to lower the bus as he would for a wheelchair or senior for a soft landing. It resulted in the amp coming off and the hand truck crushing a few of my tubes through the back of the amp. I was soooooo pissed and probably the only time I came close to assaulting someone!


Your buddy's a saint!

I'd do the handtruck thing myself if I were in a major city and was only playing guitar. Unfortunately you're beat if you need other band equipment - p/a, lights, mic stands, monitors, etc.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I've been legally blind since birth and can't drive. Employers feel the same way, even though I can get there just fine without owning or driving a car.


----------

